# Show me good looking guys with a Negative Orbital Vectors



## Phoenix (Apr 3, 2021)

Title


----------



## AcneScars (Apr 3, 2021)

Gandy and O’Pry


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 3, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Gandy and O’Pry
> View attachment 1071410
> 
> View attachment 1071411


Damn.. the harmony pill is brutal

I thought I found the anchor of my bad looks because of my NOV, 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Warlow (Apr 3, 2021)

OP you can literally fix this with implants jfl, why do you need models for lifefuel when you can get rid of the problem entirely?


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Phoenix (Apr 3, 2021)

Warlow said:


> OP you can literally fix this with implants jfl, why do you need models for lifefuel when you can get rid of the problem entirely?


I'm not looking for lifefuel, I'm looking for my biggest failios. I thought fixing my NOV would ascend me hard, these pics are counter-lifefuel ironically


----------



## AcneScars (Apr 3, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> View attachment 1071413


His eyes are arguably the worst part of his face. Both O’Pry and Gandy have top tier eye areas despite NOV so fat pads are more important for good under eye support


----------



## Warlow (Apr 3, 2021)

Phoenix said:


> I'm not looking for lifefuel, I'm looking for my biggest failios. I thought fixing my NOV would ascend me hard, these pics are counter-lifefuel ironically


yeah rarely does surgery "ascend people hard"


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 3, 2021)

Warlow said:


> yeah rarely does surgery "ascend people hard"


So doing a MLF3 isnt worth it essentially, just gtfo this site and find a way to cope with my looks 😒


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 3, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> His eyes are arguably the worst part of his face. Both O’Pry and Gandy have top tier eye areas despite NOV


yeah, his whole orbitals, shape is bad



AcneScars said:


> so fat pads are more important for good under eye support


I think this has been known for a long time, because some of the main lookism/looksmax users who had implants there (like @KEy21) argue that it is completely useless and most people need to fill it either with fillers or fat graft.


----------



## Warlow (Apr 3, 2021)

Phoenix said:


> So doing a MLF3 isnt worth it essentially, just gtfo this site and find a way to cope with my looks 😒


I would still get it, I would get every surgery under the sun if I believed it could help me.

Just be realistic with your expectations, who knows? You might be the one to ascend hard.


----------



## Preston (Apr 3, 2021)

Gandy,O'pry


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 3, 2021)

Warlow said:


> I would still get it, I would get every surgery under the sun if I believed it could help me.
> 
> Just be realistic with your expectations, who knows? You might be the one to ascend hard.


Same, albeit my biggest fear isnt the surgery or the recovery, it's looking worse than I started

Example: maybe fixing my NOV would ruin my harmony and make me look worse


----------



## Darmstadtium (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Gaia262 (Apr 3, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> yeah, his whole orbitals, shape is bad
> 
> 
> I think this has been known for a long time, because some of the main lookism/looksmax users who had implants there (like @KEy21) argue that it is completely useless and most people need to fill it either with fillers or fat graft.



@KEy21 was a king at looksmaxxing still read his posts to this day.

Actually looking to skip on implants and take his advice on under eye filler.


----------



## Cain (Apr 3, 2021)

Darmstadtium said:


> View attachment 1071497


His orbital vector is only slightly negative

Stephen James is a better example of a good looking guy with a negative orbital vector:


----------



## Cain (Apr 3, 2021)

Phoenix said:


> So doing a MLF3 isnt worth it essentially, just gtfo this site and find a way to cope with my looks 😒


Honestly I think you would be better off getting midface implants, it is not like you need a lot of midfacial projection, midface implants + Bimax would do the trick for you imo.













Plastic Surgery Case Study - Custom Infraorbital-Maxillary-Malar Implant as Secondary Midface Augmentation After A LeFort I Osteotomy - Explore Plastic Surgery


A custom infrorbital-maxllary-malar implant completes the upper midface augmentation that complements a previoulsy performed LeFort I osteotomy.



exploreplasticsurgery.com


----------



## Gaia262 (Apr 3, 2021)

Cain said:


> Honestly I think you would be better off getting midface implants, it is not like you need a lot of midfacial projection, midface implants + Bimax would do the trick for you imo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Phoenix

I Agree with this, if you want to simulate a mlf3 without the risks, invasivenss ect then a. Lefort 1 + infraorbital malar implants is the closest thing. 

Might aswell add in the bsso + genio whilst there if needed.

I was planning on this route but question it that it won't give the desired results.

As @KEy21 used to say infraorbital rim implants are a beyond waste of money and simple under eye fillers fix the issue without the hassle.

If you want a nicer eye area just get almond eye with a surgeon not necessarily Dr Taban after you done the bimax component


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 3, 2021)

Cain said:


> Honestly I think you would be better off getting midface implants, it is not like you need a lot of midfacial projection, midface implants + Bimax would do the trick for you imo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gaia262 said:


> @Phoenix
> 
> I Agree with this, if you want to simulate a mlf3 without the risks, invasivenss ect then a. Lefort 1 + infraorbital malar implants is the closest thing.
> 
> ...


Not a big fan of implants tbh. Looks uncanny imo and carrys ongoing risks even years later. I box as a hobby, 1 good punch and that implant gonna make me look like rocky 😆


What do you guys think of just getting fillers? Some family members suggested it before getting surgery to "see if Ill like the look"?


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Apr 3, 2021)

chico lachowski


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Apr 3, 2021)

Warlow said:


> yeah rarely does surgery "ascend people hard"






also:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 3, 2021)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> View attachment 1072506
> 
> 
> also:
> View attachment 1072507


Looks like a rare ocassion tbh (he said rarely, not impossible)


----------

